# Best SW Crappie Lake



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

What is your favorite Crappie lake is Southwest Ohio and why?? We all read the ODNR report's about this lake and that lake. But when we get there we find out that the fish are 3" shorter than reported.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Nightprowler,
Have fished Caesars, Cowan, and Paint Creek for the better part of a lifetime.
When it comes to Crappie, as you know; I enjoy Cowan the most. It's my favorite probably because I know it the best and I have almost always found fast action there. Neither Paint nor Caesars has ever offered consistent action for me. But there are some fisherman that do very well on these lakes. I guess knowing the lake is important for Crappie fishing.
I have read that East Fork is good and I just know that Burr Oak and Hueston Woods must be good, too.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Eastfork (when there are no regattas) for size and numbers and CJ for numbers.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Paint Creek for size, cowan for numbers. Both are beautiful lakes and hold good fish, cowan is much better for anglers fishing on the shore.


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

We have a lot of good lakes around us for crappie but some have numbers and some have size. Cowan lake has numbers of small crappie with a few big ones. C C will have more bigger crappie due to the 9" size limit and they have black and white crappie both with the blacks being a little larger. C J Brown has numbers of small ones with a few large ones now and than.
Indian lake has a good supply of crappie large and small and so does Grand lake St mary's but like the guy said you have to know your lakes.
With the spawn just around the corner the big females will move in to spawn and they will only be in for a short time so you have to be there when they are there.
My favorite crappie lake I will keep to my self as enought people all ready know about it. The spawn is all most here now with the surface temp some where between 66 and 70 degrees. So good luck.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't come to Acton lake it sucks


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Proof is in the picture. Got this one yesterday. I don't eat them out of the River but it has big Crappie in it. Hard to find some days.


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Eastfork for crappies.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

st. marys...no question hands down...we always go out every year with a buddy of ours whos parents own lake front property out by windy point...we catch alot, and most of them are in the 15-18 in range...no kidding...i'll try and find some pictures of them


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

> most of them are in the 15-18 in range


If thats true I think i would have kept that to myself


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

traphunter said:


> If thats true I think i would have kept that to myself


the words "private property" mean anything... you cant fish where we were unless you know someone that lives "on" the lake...they have to have a lake front property with a canal access...so unless you know someone or live there yourself, no one can fish there


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

I didn't know St. Mary's was "private property". Plus Nightprowler asked about SW Ohio and I believe St. Mary's is considered central Ohio. As for my opinion I think all the "bigger" lakes have decent crappie populations it's just a matter of finding a school and lucking into the bigger slabs. I will say I have caught my biggest crappies out of Paint Creek though.


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

St Marys is not private and I Fished there couple weeks ago and during a bass tourny all the bass "guys" went in and out of the canals.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

I also agree that you gotta know the lake you're fishing, not to mention the fish themselves.I have to go with Cowan Lake as its loaded with Crappie although there are many 8 inchers. There are so many, that you don't need to know the lake to get the smaller ones.

Just my .02

Rob

Has anyone else been harassed by these two women Kayakers?


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I grew up fishing St. Mary's and fished it for over 15 years before moving to Cincinnati. I have seen maybe one crappie caught out of there over 15 inches in those many years. I am sorry but I have to say that your telling a fish story on that one.


----------



## jmk112 (Mar 12, 2006)

Maybe 15-18in. Catfish out of St. Mary's  
You are CRAZY if you think you caught 15-18 in. crappie out of St. Mary's... 
Maybe 1 every 3 years and that is if you fish it all the time that goes just over 15 inches...........


----------

